
Ask HN: How do I retain more information from podcasts? - tra3
I listen to a lot of podcasts, mostly when commuting. Any tips for retaining more of the information?<p>I suspect that the only way is to treat podcasts like lectures: take notes then process them like you would lecture notes (spaced repetition etc).<p>It seems like I&#x27;d have to listen to the podcasts twice. First listen for interesting content I want to retain, then actually note it down.<p>Can anyone suggest a better approach?
======
misiti3780
I listen to a lot of podcasts also. I try to retain a lot of info from them.
The method I have been using (which does not work if you're driving) is while
I'm listening, when I hit something interesting, I open up my iOS notes and
make a note of it.

When I have free time at night, I go through those notes and do research and
create Anki flash cards. This method works well.

